# Help! 536. 918200 gear box



## Modea2006 (Jan 17, 2019)

I just acquired a 22” craftsman that used to be my grandpas. The impeller was moving back and forth inside the gear box so I took it apart and found some shavings in there. I found a diagram of the gear box and it seems that I’m missing a part, a part they no longer sell. The part I need is number 45 on the auger diagram and the part # is 50823. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/536918200/0247/1507000.html
Does anyone know of a part that I could use to make it work?


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

You may be able to find out how many different machines used that gearbox by a part # web search. Then surf ebay or CL for donor or individual bits.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like the missing part is a thrust washer. You can probably find a generic one online once you figure out the dimensions you need. The old machines usually had a few shims in there also to take out any play. If you cant locate one in a few days, send me a PM and I'll dig one out for you.
Have fun, Sidegrinder.


----------



## Modea2006 (Jan 17, 2019)

I ended up using some machine bushings, I got a few of them and then stuck an o ring in between to help get the right width. I noticed a little bit of wear where it looked like it had rubbed for a while but it didn’t look too bad. So hopefully it will all last long enough until I can find me an auger assembly to replace it all.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Modea2006 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yup that’s exactly what it looks like


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Check McMaster Carr, think I got the ones I needed from there or from Fleet Farm in the past. Sorry, can't remember which.


----------

